# A 540litre Tank from Hanoi Vietnam



## akni (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi there.
Im from Hanoi Vietnam.
After my arowana die, my tank are free and I decided to make aquaplant.
This is fisrt project, so have alot of mistake, and arangement still very poor, So give advice to let it better. Thanks a lot.

Befor set up









Fist style  









Oh no..... So monotonous, no any impression: I need to change

and here............e









Wow, but the right side with lay-out no so good ?
I need to modify this area, give me some advice, thank alot.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Very nice...I like it the way it is


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

@akni: I'm Viêtnamese too... are you a member of ABV? your tank seem very familiar to me....by the way, your tank look very natural and all plants are in good health...


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice indeed! I would remove the small turfs of foreground plants and leave the foreground empty with the white sand. And some close ups wouldn't hurt. You have pretty impressive stone work on the midground. Good job.


----------



## akni (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Milalic
@ Blue Dolphin  Teppy ne`, Thanks alot, Actualy i just want to leaning experrien from international friends. I'm a new member so help nhe'. 
.
@ stepheus:Thanks for ur idea! very nice idea. At thats time it like a beach.I will consider. And this is upate of my tank (befor read ur advice ).










I'm hopping so much everbody will give me more advice and introduc.
Thank so much.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Your tank is looking great. I like the different levels, the stonework and your choice of plants. Just give your plants some time to fill out and post some updates!


----------



## akni (Nov 7, 2006)

*update*

after more than 1 month, the trees at foreground grow very slowly,the color very pale, I decided replete by Lindernia sp.'India', Lilaeopsis brasiliensis and dotted with Samolus valerandi.
Overall:








Lindernia sp.'India':








Close-up:








Samolus valerandi








Another place, Rotala sp. 'Goias',Ludwigia repens and Rotala ramosior under recovering after planted and grow up, 








Thanks for viewing my tank, Hope to have ur comment to make it it better.


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

good job, akni...
I think your tank need one row of light more...color of your trees will be better...


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice work overall! I like especially the rocks arrangement. May I suggest some "shots" of Blyxa japonica in the middle ground, behind the Lindernia, and in the right corner also?


----------



## akni (Nov 7, 2006)

@yramid. Thanks for your comment, sure; I just added 1 more Osram 860, 1,2m. But i'm afraid it will be good condition to Alge grow up. 
@: Intros: Thanks Intros, This is some shot of right corner and behind Lindernia but that's not Blyxa japonicam that's Sagittaria platyphylla. here we go:
The right corner:
with:Ludwigia repens, Sagittaria platyphylla, Aponogeton ulvaceus, Cardamine lyrata, Limnophila aquatica, Microsorum pteropus, Vesicularia sp. ''Christmas'', Anubias barteri var. nana 'Marble', ...









Behind Lindernia:








Another angle:


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

> But i'm afraid it will be good condition to Alge grow up.


yeah, Alge grow up very fast if your trees not strong enough. keep a close watch on the alge after the light added...


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

It's better if you add more lighting and reduce the using time, you can apply the 6-2-6 method in this case...
Blue.


----------



## akni (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Pyramid, 
@ Blue_Dolphinvn: Befor add the lighting I apply 14-0-0  method ( turn on when go to work and off when go to bed ), But now i apply 4-4-6 method. Hope it much better befor.
Sa lut, À bien tot.
Akni.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

@teppy: hihi....tu peux parler le francais?
I always apply the 6-3-6 method even no algea at all...I adjust sometime my timer depend on the tank status & condition....
Bleu.


----------

